# Whom to Complain to if wrong results are declared



## rahulkadukar (Oct 9, 2009)

The results for Shaastra Open 2009 were declared. I was placed third but the site is showing some other guy. What to do?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 9, 2009)

Mail the WCA delegate about what might have gone wrong.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Oct 9, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Mail the WCA delegate about what might have gone wrong.



Ok thanks


----------



## Faz (Oct 9, 2009)

Are you sure you were placed 3rd?

By the looks of it you got a 40 second average and placed 13th.

Were these results incorrect?


----------



## rahulkadukar (Oct 9, 2009)

No man I was placed third in the 5x5x5 and those are my times.


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 9, 2009)

Are you sure you placed third in 5x5?

And the front page announcement announces those who placed in 3x3 as the "winners".


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 9, 2009)

Umm, it looks like there's no record at all of your times in 5x5x5 from that competition. Maybe they forgot to enter your scoresheet?

Your best bet is to talk to John Louis about it - hopefully they still have your scoresheet and can add your times.


----------



## john louis (Nov 7, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Umm, it looks like there's no record at all of your times in 5x5x5 from that competition. Maybe they forgot to enter your scoresheet?
> 
> Your best bet is to talk to John Louis about it - hopefully they still have your scoresheet and can add your times.



Thanks Mike.
@Rahul- It was a stupid mistake by the data entry person. The mistake was found even before you spot Rahul. But, unfortunately Ron was too busy with WC-2009. Hence, it took few days to correct it. Extremely sorry for the mistake and the inconvenience it has caused to you.


----------



## Tyson (Nov 9, 2009)

john louis said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Umm, it looks like there's no record at all of your times in 5x5x5 from that competition. Maybe they forgot to enter your scoresheet?
> ...



Best is to e-mail the entire board and also CC Bob Burton.


----------

